

Lawsuit Filed To Prove Happy Birthday Is In The Public Domain - davidbarker
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130613/11165823451/filmmaker-finally-aims-to-get-court-to-admit-that-happy-birthday-is-public-domain.shtml

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8092864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8092864).

------
j4kp07
Relevant:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f2PCWYAZQc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f2PCWYAZQc)

